# Ehrengeschenke



## TheChabon

¿Qué será esto exactamente? ¿O cómo se dirá lo suficientemente difusamente?

Saludos y gracias. 


In keltischen und finnischen Gräbern finden sich derartige Brustzierden in der Regel neben Ueberresten weiblicher Leichen. — Spangen oder spiralförmige Ringe aus edlen Metallen waren zugleich Ehrengeschenke, Tauschmittel, eine Art Münze. S. Weinhold, skandinavische Alterthümer.

En tumbas celtas y finesas aparecen ornamentos de pecho de este tipo generalmente junto a restos de cuerpos femeninos. 
Los broches o anillos en forma de espiral hechos de metales preciosos eran al mismo tiempo premios X trofeos X obsequios de honor X condecoraciones, medios de intercambio, una especie de moneda. Ver Weinhold, [_Altnordisches Leben_].


----------



## Alemanita

Lo más literal me parece ser 'obsequios de honor', ¿no?

Condecoraciones = Auszeichnungen
Premios = Preise
Trofeos = Trophäen

Un saludo.


----------



## TheChabon

[El tema es que nunca escuché 'obsequios de honor' (y en Google aparece en dos textos solamente, uno repetido 11 veces), ¡lo puse traduciendo literalmente! ¡No sé realmente qué querría decir en castellano!] 

Pero gracias por eliminarme las dudas con respecto a las otras opciones.


----------



## Geviert

Sin lugar a la más mínima duda las traducciones literales son siempre las peores opciones en estos casos (en todos, diría, el traductor de google lo demuestra en el modo más descarado). Del texto se deduce que el término se refiere a _condecoraciones _en castellano_, _es decir, _Auszeichnungen_, que puede entenderse como sinónimo del término en cuestión, es decir, en el sentido de _Ehrung, Belobigung_ con un objeto:_ auszeichnendes Abzeichen _(condecoración, distinción)_._ Sin embargo, el hecho de que el término tenga también valor de intercambio (_Tauschmittel_), dejan pensar también al término _don, dádiva. _Diría que se pueden usar los dos finalmente:

_Los broches o anillos en forma de espiral hechos de metales preciosos eran al mismo tiempo condecoraciones__, dádivas, medios de intercambio, una especie de moneda._

En cualquier caso, "obsequios de honor" lo excluiría.


----------



## TheChabon

¿'Obsequios honoríficos', si bien tampoco muy frecuente, capaz podría funcionar también?

[La expresión 'de honor' me suena a algo a lo que el honor obliga (en vez de algo que honra), como 'crimen de honor', 'cuestión de honor'.]

Y tendría la ventaja de ser más difuso, más amplio que 'condecoraciones'.


----------



## Geviert

> [La expresión 'de honor' me suena a algo a lo que el honor obliga (en  vez de algo que honra), como 'crimen de honor', 'cuestión de honor'.]


En efecto, se sobrepone ese sentido, por lo mismo no es recomendable, creo yo. _Obsequios honoríficos_ puede aceptarse (en qué medida sea más difuso que condecoraciones, tengo mis dudas).


----------



## TheChabon

Decía 'difuso' en el sentido de indefinido, y 'amplio' en el sentido de que la expresión abarca más conceptos, es más abstracta o de orden superior (jaja, vamos a necesitar un foro de traducción español-español). Como que 'obsequios honoríficos' puede abarcar tanto a las condecoraciones, los trofeos, los premios, los regalos que se hacen entre funcionarios o representantes de estados, o una empresa hace a un empleado, etc. 

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Geviert

¡mejor un foro argentino-español! (me gusta el voceo). 

PS. tiene razón mi estimado, fue una contaminación mental con el término _diffuso _(de _diffondere, _difundir), disculpa. Esto no cambia mi juicio sobre google. Cualquier movimiento en esa dirección, demasiado común en este foro, saco la pistola.


----------

